# Windshield Washer Fluid - Quick Question



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there isn't one. Would be nice to have though! My 2001 silverado has it!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

No such thing on our Cruze.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Really??? I find that so hard to believe...Who the **** makes a car that doesn't tell you the most basic of things?? Especially when the entire fluid bottle is obscured! How are you ever supposed to know that you're low?


----------



## EcoCruze (Oct 25, 2011)

I believe the light your thinking of is for the rain detecting auto wipers ( available on newer nicer models.) I found out about it when I replaced my windshield and they asked if my cruze had the rain sensor in the windshield. 

Hope this helps .


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Who the **** makes a car that doesn't tell you the most basic of things??



Well, let's see. Honda, Toyota, Mazda, Nissan, to name a few I am aware of. My Mazda doesn't have one. I just make it part of the monthly fluid check I do under the hood.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Checking the windshield washer fluid level is easy. Just fill it until you see fluid in the neck.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Checking the windshield washer fluid level is easy. Just fill it until you see fluid in the neck.


Really??!! It's THAT easy? Just like on every other car I've ever owned. Given the complexity of the Cruze, you'd think it would be more difficult.:tongue4:


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Ok, am I the only person here who thinks its a bit odd that the Cruze doesn't have such a basic sensor? Given the technology 
that this car has built into it and all the info the DIC gives you (mileage, gas left, fuel economy, tire pressure) that this would have been a no brainer for me.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Ok, am I the only person here who thinks its a bit odd that the Cruze doesn't have such a basic sensor? Given the technology
> that this car has built into it and all the info the DIC gives you (mileage, gas left, fuel economy, tire pressure) that this would have been a no brainer for me.


Yes, it probably is a simple thing to do, but apparently Chevy (and a lot of other car manufacturers) decided not to add the cost to a compact car. Does the Cruze tell you if the oil is low in the crankcase, or the power streering fluid is low, or the coolant is low, or the brake fluid is low? I don't see anything in the owner's manual that details this. That's why I have always done a monthly under-the-hood check of these items.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying monthy underhood checks aren't useful, but so is knowing when you're running low on fluid...espeically if you were planing a drive in the middle of the winter...and if you just suddenly run out w/o any warning then it could be a momentary inconvienece as well as s safety hazzard.

The funny thing is, the service guy at my dealer seems to think the Cruze has one. lol


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> The funny thing is, the service guy at my dealer seems to think the Cruze has one. lol


I don't think its funny, but rather typical that so many service techs at the Chevy dealers don't know that much about the Cruze. It always takes me a while to learn how much fluid the washers really use, so I check more frequently during sloppy weather. The hatchback we have now uses the same tank for the winshield and the hatch and it caught me by surprise a couple of times early on.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

It has been a very long time (late 1980's) since I owned a vehicle without a low washer fluid warning. With all the features the Cruze has, this omission is surprising. Then again this is the least expensive car I have purchased in a very long time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Has anyone noticed if the Cruze has a dash light or a DIC notification when washer fluid is low? I haven't been able to find anything in my online manual about it and I forgot my car one at home.
> 
> Basically, my sprayers stopped working....seems like they're empty, but I have no dash lights or anything.
> 
> ...



Dwnshft,
I just wanted to confirm that there is not a warning light on the Cruze for low washer fluid. I do understand you concern with this issue and I have documented your concerns. If you have any further questions comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just discovered that today when my fluid ran out. I'd been surprised that the light hadn't come on, then it just stopped working. What a scam! :-/


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jamc204 said:


> I just discovered that today when my fluid ran out. I'd been surprised that the light hadn't come on, then it just stopped working. What a scam! :-/


I've never had a car with a low windshield washer fluid light. And I've had a few over the years. What car did you have with a warning?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only car I've ever had with any warning for low washer fluid was my Montana. It stopped "washing" the rear window a little less than half the washer basin. As for the Cruze, I am very impressed at how little washer fluid it actually uses. In the winter I carry a washer fluid bottle in the trunk. I take it out during the summer months.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

The only car I've had with low level washer fluid light is my Jeep, and it has never functioned correctly! So I don't miss one in the Cruze.


----------



## a_guy1948 (Sep 24, 2012)

My, how we get spoiled expecting all these little niceties  My Dad taught me to check these things at least weekly way before the sensors and technology became available...and have been doing so faithfully ever since on all the cars I have owned. These 'bells and whistles' are nice, but it turns out the simple old-fashioned way of under-the-hood inspections is still the best, in my humble opinion.


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

i go through quite a bit of washer fluid (we have tailgaiters in wa... not the usual though, the kind that hit you if you let off the gas. almost to the point that they are pushing you down the road) and that seems to be the only legal way to deter them... i would like to toss a few bits of broken spark plug out the window but thats frowned upon...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

FTW, I just learned that some models of '12 Civics and '12 Mazda3s have a Low Washer Indicator on the instrument panel. It's not in the display panel, just an idiot light.


----------

